# what are your picks for the nfl games?



## hangover (Nov 13, 2013)

For week eleven....
Indianapolis
Jets
Chicago
Cincinnati
Houston
Arizona
San Diego
Philadelphia
Detroit
Atlanta
Kansas City
New Orleans
Seattle
Giants
New England


----------



## hangover (Nov 13, 2013)

49 views and no predictions. What bold sports fans on this forum!


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 13, 2013)

hangover said:


> For week eleven....
> Indianapolis
> Jets
> Chicago
> ...



OK... this is the time of the season I have enough 411 to give you HUGGY'S LOCKS !!!

Back to front  NE *will lose *in Carolina

Giants lose at home

Seattle won't even break a sweat.. 42-6

NO at home.. low scoring.. 17-12 ..Brees won't have nearly as much fun as he did in Dallas.

KC loses in Denver... KC hasn't scored more than 24 Broncos no less than 28..

I'm going with the Bucs over Atlanta in TB ...low scoring  Falcons suck against a strong D

That's all for now...


----------



## antiquity (Nov 13, 2013)

Week eleven

*Colts *@ Titans
Jets@ *Bills*
Ravens @ *Bears*
Browns @* Bengals*
*Lions* @ Steelers
Raiders @ *Texans*
*Cardinals *@ Jaguars
Redskins @ *Eagles*
Falcons @* Bucs*
*Chargers* @ Dolphins
Packers @* Giants*
Vikings @ *Seahawks*
49ers @ *Saints*
Chiefs @ *Broncos*
*Patriots* @ Panthers


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 13, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week eleven
> 
> *Colts *@ Titans
> Jets@ *Bills*
> ...



Great picks  !!!  You should make a ton of money if you are a betting man.

The only one I don't like is the Patriots over the Panthers.   Brady doesn't handle a real strong defense these days like he did in the past.  Carolina is on a roll and all stoked up after smacking around the 9ers.  Newton is starting to play like an NFL QB again.  No way the Patriots go into the Panthers stadium and dictate the outcome.


----------



## antiquity (Nov 14, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Great picks  !!!  You should make a ton of money if you are a betting man.
> ...


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2013)

Week twelve....
Baltimore
Cleveland
Detroit
Green Bay
Jacksonville
Kansas City
Carolina (but I hope Miami wins)
Chicago
Indianapolis
Oakland
Giants
New England (if the refs don't throw the game again)
San Francisco

Bring back the replacement refs


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 20, 2013)

hangover said:


> Week twelve....
> Baltimore
> Cleveland
> Detroit
> ...



I don't think Green Bay fans would agree... Those babies are STILL crying about last years game in Seattle..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 20, 2013)

hangover said:


> For week eleven....
> Indianapolis
> Jets
> Chicago
> ...



In each contest, I picked the Zebras.  Isn't it they who make the call(s) which decide too many games?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 20, 2013)

hangover said:


> Week twelve....
> Baltimore
> Cleveland
> Detroit
> ...




^^^ Spot On!!  Watching great defensive plays wiped out by the Zebra's is disgusting.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 20, 2013)

N E fans are fuckin crybabies.  THAT play had no chance.  Brady horribly underthrew the ball and the intended reciever blew his comeback route.  The defender didn't "push" the receiver "out of the endzone" like all the Pat's fans are bellyaching about.  They were both running next to each other as the ball was thrown as if the receiver was supposed to stop and "button hook" back to it.  

It is clear that Brady is clearly not the QB he used to be.  NOW he acts like all that greatness from his past performances should buy him influence in this season's games.  Sorry Tommy boy.  It doesn't work like that.  Go home and polish your old trophies sonny boy.  You are past your prime and you are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## hangover (Nov 20, 2013)

> In each contest, I picked the Zebras. Isn't it they who make the call(s) which decide too many games?



Kinda like democracy...Voters don't matter, it's the vote counters that matter....or the Supreme Court. Refs shouldn't wear stripes, they should wear robes.



> No way the Patriots go into the Panthers stadium and dictate the outcome.


You were right, the refs did the dictating.


----------



## antiquity (Nov 20, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> N E fans are fuckin crybabies.  THAT play had no chance.  Brady horribly underthrew the ball and the intended reciever blew his comeback route.  The defender didn't "push" the receiver "out of the endzone" like all the Pat's fans are bellyaching about.  They were both running next to each other as the ball was thrown as if the receiver was supposed to stop and "button hook" back to it.
> 
> It is clear that Brady is clearly not the QB he used to be.  NOW he acts like all that greatness from his past performances should buy him influence in this season's games.  Sorry Tommy boy.  It doesn't work like that.  Go home and polish your old trophies sonny boy.  You are past your prime and you are embarrassing yourself.



It may or may not been pass interference but it was holding for sure.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think the refs would throw a play for money but being human maybe they enjoy sticking it to certain players and possibly coaches.

I see some players and coaches yapping all game long at the refs.  I occasionally see refs approaching some players and coaches and initiating a conversation.. or a casual football butt slap indicating some comraderie.  

I believe that a call that could be "interpreted" could be influenced by the attitude of the ref towards the players or coaches involved.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 21, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Week eleven
> ...



I'm not one to rub it in ...   I was just certain that the Pats would take a big crap in Carolina.   The "controversial" play at the end just makes it sweeter.  Now the guys that call me for picks think I'm a genius!


----------



## antiquity (Nov 21, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> The only one I don't like is the Patriots over the Panthers.   Brady doesn't handle a real strong defense these days like he did in the past.  Carolina is on a roll and all stoked up after smacking around the 9ers.  Newton is starting to play like an NFL QB again.  No way the Patriots go into the Panthers stadium and dictate the outcome.





> I'm not one to rub it in ...   I was just certain that the Pats would take a big crap in Carolina.   The "controversial" play at the end just makes it sweeter.  Now the guys that call me for picks think I'm a genius!



One play doesn't make a football game, the Pats had plenty of chances to win that game in the other 60 or so plays.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 21, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The only one I don't like is the Patriots over the Panthers.   Brady doesn't handle a real strong defense these days like he did in the past.  Carolina is on a roll and all stoked up after smacking around the 9ers.  Newton is starting to play like an NFL QB again.  No way the Patriots go into the Panthers stadium and dictate the outcome.
> ...



Exactly.  All the pundits said the Seahawks were a crappy team cuz they barely beat the Panthers in Carolina in week one.  They were and are a whole lot better team than they are given credit for.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU (Nov 21, 2013)

The Panthers are a very very good team this year - their defense is killer, and Cam ain't so bad.

I thought the Pats would win last Monday, but this is the second late-game call that made them lose two out of three of their losses this year. They have got to stop getting into this situation.

The next Patriot game at home ought to be a good one, against Denver, another great team.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 21, 2013)

Go Falcons !!!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have not once heard the Seahawks called a crappy team by a single pundit.  Not at any time during the year.

In fact, they have been considered a top-5 team by almost everyone since the beginning of the season from what I can recall.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 21, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Link ?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 21, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Here's the NFL.com power rankings from week 1....before the first games were played.  The Hawks are third.

Power Rankings: 49ers, Broncos, Seahawks rule to start season - NFL.com

I don't know why it was easier to find week 1 ranking from Sports Illustrated Kids than just SI, but here it is, Hawks again listed at #3 :

NFL Power Rankings ? Week 1 | Sports Illustrated Kids

Here's ESPN listing Seattle #1 in their rankings week 1 :

NFL Power Rankings Week 1 - National Football League - ESPN

Seattle has been considered a top team pretty much since the end of last year, definitely during the off-season when they acquired some big name improvements like Harvin and Avril.

The rankings after week 1 are about the same, Seattle was considered a top-3 team.

Stop trying to make it seem like Seattle has overcome such long odds to be the best team.  They have been good and widely acknowledged as such since last year.  They haven't had to play the underdog, everyone knows how tough a team they are.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The word I used to provoke your industrious detective work *was meant as a joke*. 

I have been following the Seattle Seahawks diligently since the inception of the team.  I have looked at the power rankings every Tuesday(that's when they are all finally out) every week for several years since the use of the internet in sports reporting and in the magazines and news papers before that.  I am as aware of the intimate details of my team as much as a fan can possibly be.  I used to go to training camp to get a close up look at the new additions to the team.  Now with the intense reporting that goes on by those that have complete access to the team I no longer personally inspect the Seahawks.    With features such as the RealRobReport there is as much close and personal information as anyone with a life has the time to view.

I know how good the Seahawks are.  They are one play(the blocked FG that was picked up and run in for a TD in Indy) away from being undefeated.  They totally destroyed the Falcons in Atlanta two weeks ago and the over rated Saints went in there tonight and almost lost ...several times.  Ryan had several deep drives that led to FGs and fumbles and 4 and outs and missed FGs.  If the Falcons hadn't shot themselves in the dick several times when they were close enough to score they should have won by 2-3 TDs. Meaning.. I study the future opponents of the Seahawks with great interest also.

Thanks again for the links provided. My "favorites" feature has around fifty on internet "speed dial". 

I also cruze through many of the message boards associated with the opponents of the Seahawks and the teams those opponents play.  

I don't watch much of the football I would like to..to suppliment my knowledge because the NFL and ESPN has taken up the nasty greedy practice of charging for watching many games I would be interested in seeing in real time.  Fortunately most of the highlights and in depth reviews are still without charge.  I refuse to pay for TV or computer access to football games.

One of my friends has offered to give me his access to NFL rewind.  I may take him up on it.  

Again *I apologize *for screwing around and leading those that read my drivel that I have some naive notion that my Seahawks are underdogs this season.  They are currently 3/1 odds to win the 2014 Superbowl starting out just before the last Superbowl at 12/1.  I encouraged as many people as I could at that time to invest everything they could in those odds.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2013)

I give the Saints some slack for last night's game.  Divisional games can always be a bitch.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> I give the Saints some slack for last night's game.  Divisional games can always be a bitch.



I hope they show up at Century Link field with a similar lack of focus.  

We are NOT the Falcons.  We are going to go all Ritchie Incognito all over thier gumbo slurping asses.

No doubt many of the Saints will put calls in to the NFL head office and drop a dime on how Seattle "bullied" them.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 22, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I give the Saints some slack for last night's game.  Divisional games can always be a bitch.
> ...



Did you see the hit on Ryan that wasn't flagged?  Remarkably similar to the hit on Brees by Ahmad Brooks that was flagged and then fined.  

I get why the NFL wants to protect the big name QBs, but sometimes it seems a little too blatant.


----------



## hangover (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The NFL is just like the WWE, they've already decided who's going to be in the STUPID BOWL. And they use the refs the same way. Last night a Falcon player reached the ball over the goal line, and the ref was standing right at the line and called it touchdown, even though his knee was down at the four. At least that call was reviewable, but so many aren't. Like the interference flag in the end zone in the Patriots game that was picked up. Every game is decided by the bad calls the refs make or don't make. I'll bet that the refs have been told by the commissioner, to keep the games close so the fans stay interested.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 22, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I watched some of the game on a radio broadcast on the internet.   It was described in great detail by the Atlanta station broadcasting team.  

The problem, as always, with officiating is consistancy.  Some crews appear biased because they are not consistant within a game and as a league it's clear that in some games the rules are not called the same as in other ones.

Many rules are up to interpretation.  Pass interference, holding and now the desperate attempt to protect QBs has made the game frustrating to players, coaches and fans.  If the league keeps pushing the envelope towards rules that can radically change a games outcome then the only obvious remedy is to include refereeing in the list of booth replayable situations.  Clear game altering infractions that are missed should be allowed to be reviewed even if it slows the game a few minutes to get it right. The officials should not be allowed to change outcomes by thier mistakes.  

The rules are what they are.  Every player needs to learn the rules and coach's need to coach the players to play within the rules.  Now that there has finally been established a replay review system for certain play it seems that it should be easy to include penalties or lack of calls to the system the same way coaches now have the ability to demand a review of other aspects of the game.


----------



## hangover (Nov 23, 2013)

It's not even the same game any more. Can't hit the QB below the knees or above the shoulders. Can't hit a receiver to dislodge the ball when he's in the air. Can't tackle by the shoulder pads. Can't block any tackler if he's already engaged with another blocker. Can't lead with the helmet when tackling the ball carrier. Within five years tackling won't be in the game, so that half the players can be women.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2013)

hangover said:


> It's not even the same game any more. Can't hit the QB below the knees or above the shoulders. Can't hit a receiver to dislodge the ball when he's in the air. Can't tackle by the shoulder pads. Can't block any tackler if he's already engaged with another blocker. Can't lead with the helmet when tackling the ball carrier. Within five years tackling won't be in the game, so that half the players can be women.



Can't permanently disable another player to win a friggen game.

I think a QB should be treated like a kicker when he's throwing.
I think a WR should be tackled while in the process of making a catch, not knocked into next week.

I like hitting but clean hits, not hits intended on causing serious injury. Hit em in the numbers, not the knees or the head.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > It's not even the same game any more. Can't hit the QB below the knees or above the shoulders. Can't hit a receiver to dislodge the ball when he's in the air. Can't tackle by the shoulder pads. Can't block any tackler if he's already engaged with another blocker. Can't lead with the helmet when tackling the ball carrier. Within five years tackling won't be in the game, so that half the players can be women.
> ...



But there is a big difference between a big hit to the head and a hand slapping the helmet during the course of an otherwise clean hit.  It is the ticky-tack little BS calls that really annoy, not the big helmet-to-helmet types of hits.

With the 'defenseless receivers', it's basically saying that at a certain point, you have to stop defending.  It's ridiculous.  Even a clean hit is a penalty while a receiver is attempting to make a catch, which is the time you most want to hit them to try and prevent the catch!

Player safety is fine, but with reasonable measures and some consistency would be nice.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Nope. So called clean hits are just murderous aggression intended to cause harm disguised as big-time hits. Knocking heads is one thing if both are doing it. Aiming for someones' head is another thing. Throwing a punch or a clubbed fist is merely an attempt to injure another player. Trying to slap away the ball is one thing. Trying to knock someone's head off is another. 



I played football in H.S. and college and I know how it is. I also wrote a thesis on football related injures years ago when I was playing.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2013)

American football is a violent sport.  It is not dog fighting.  The participants don't get killed every time they take the field.  I can't remember the last time there was a fatality in a NFL football game.

I resent the mindset that grown men should not be able to choose to test thier physical abilities to withstand impact from other grown men in the endeavor to get a football down the field and accross a goal line.  

I agree that the testing for long term injury and the resulting fallout from brain damage needs to be made clear to every participant from Pee Wee to the Pros.  Parents should be well aware of the potential for damage to thier children especially.  

Once an athlete has made it through high school and has the talent to use his ability on a football field to get a college education he has to make a decision wether to risk his future health against the possibility of taking his skill to the pros and make a boat load of money and fame.

I believe that at the level of college on forward there should be a method of insuring a player be compensated for taking the risks that go with playing against people that are capable of really causing serious permanent damage.  The colleges should pool a fund to pay for college related damage to it's football players.  The pros should have a realistic insurance program also that acts like any workplace L and I that compensates any football related injury for the life of the player if neccessary.

Other than monetary recovery for lost earnings and medical costs I say let em play.  They are big boys.  If they choose to play a game for a living and our entertainment then let them play and let us be entertained.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2013)

The media is currently conducting a war against the NFL.

Networks like NBC owe much of their success to the NFL. However they are attempting to bite the hand that feeds them by criticizing everything they can think of from hard hits to the name of a team. 

I decided that I will not watch their programing as long they continue to talk about head injuries, gun-control, and renaming teams during halftime. 

If I was the NFL I would refuse to allow NBC to broadcast their games, because NBC is trying to destroy the NFL through their propaganda.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I can't tell if this is sarcasm or not.  

Any touching of the quarterback's head, whether a violent hit or the merest graze, is a personal foul penalty nowadays.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Unless you are smackin Matty Ice.  Then it's OK..No..actually encouraged..  !!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> I give the Saints some slack for last night's game.  Divisional games can always be a bitch.



Also Thursday night games are a crap shoot. I really dislike them, the quality of the product, isn't very good.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Colin Cowherd, Mike Greenberg have made them early on favorites to win it all. I have heard one football person say Seattle isn't for real this season. They were picked as contenders early on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



The reason for that is to prevent the practice entirely. 

Professionals learn ways of bending the rules and this is intended to end the bitching that goes on afterwards, and the legal actions.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Who is playing the best during the playoffs usually goes to the Superbowl and usually wins.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2013)

Unless something changes, it will be the Seahawks, they look really good and solid.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



See !!!!  That's exactly what I'm talkin about !!!  You know damned well that for every one ya see there are at least 10,000 out there in the weeds.  

Oh ya sure HUGGY !!!  Paranoid much ???  Hey !!! I got lotsa proof !!!

Go over to the 9ers webzone site and there are literally hundreds of comments of how bad they want the Hawks to lose.  ...How crappy the team is... I even seen one that says Wilson is *4 feet tall *!!!!

Haters !!! That's all they are...  They keep whining that the Hawk fans can't stop with the "42-13" really ???  Poppycock I say !!!  Nonsense !!!  Fiddlesticks !!!  What about the 29-3 THIS year ???  

All we wanna do is win ONE measly Superbowl (and maybe a few right after that one ) 

Is THAT too much to ask ???


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I have been able to watch all of the 49er Super Bowl wins, so I can always fall back on that when a season turns out badly.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I meant haven't, not one. Sorry, go cry to someone else. Everyone has them one or two in the league. 

And I only talk about what the experts and the smart people say, not about what a bunch of stupid fans say.

Only paranoid Seanuts think otherwise.

You may win one and so does every other city, you at least had a chance and blew it.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 23, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes I did and it hurts deeply.  *I *take personal responsibility for that loss.  Letting the team and Seattle down like that will be a black mark on *me* forever.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Good for you. It was a great Super Bowl and a great game, the best team won.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 23, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



That Super Bowl had some really shitty officiating as I remember it.  I think it may have been the first time I saw someone called for an illegal block because they attempted to tackle someone carrying the ball.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 24, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The ref that made the game extra interesting with his creativity lives in Pittsburg.  I think it was a nice touch having a homer ref on the team.  I'm not squawkin .. how else do ya expect a fan to ref?  If it was me I 'da done it even better.  What's anybody gonna do about it?  Christ I hope the guy had a ton a dough on it.  It's like they handed the dude a lottery ticket and let him print on the numbers the next day after the drawing.  More power to him !!!  But HUGGY !!!  He's a ref an they HAVE to be honest with the fair play and everything ...  !!! Ya... Tell that to Ol Honest Franco Harris that knew he "caught" that immaculet reception on the first bounce.  He being from Pittsburg did what Pittsburg people do and lied his ass off and everyone was pattin him on the back and he musta gone home and puked his guts out lookin in the mirror.  Thats how they invented puting a sink in front of a mirror...I was invented in Pittsburg... I'm certain of it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



"The Immaculate reception", didn't win or lose that game. Just as the "non call" didn't cost New England their game, nor did the refs cost the Seahawks the game. You overcome adversity and win. You don't let a game come down to one play. "The Pass" didn't cost the Raiders their game. The thrill, is being in one of those games.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You miss the point as usual.  People from Pittsburg are liars and cheats.  Of course the IR didn't affect the SB.  A lying cheating Pittsburg ref did.  I think it's in thier DNA.  They make thier children sign an oath in school to be liars and cheats.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I got your point and it is not valid. So, I choose to ignore your ignorance.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Unless something changes, it will be the Seahawks, they look really good and solid.



If the Seahawks were playing the Superbowl in their home stadium I would agree with you.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 24, 2013)

Ya'll should just go ahead on and be soccor fans.  It appears that the Seahawks are gonna be SB champs for 2-3 years running.

This is the NFL predictions and picks thread right? I pick *US* to win it all for the forseeable future.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Ya'll should just go ahead on and be soccor fans.  It appears that the Seahawks are gonna be SB champs for 2-3 years running.
> 
> This is the NFL predictions and picks thread right? I pick *US* to win it all for the forseeable future.



I don't think you will win anything. The Seahawks will win, Seahawk fans will always be losers, that is just life.

I'm a soccer fan, a football fan, a baseball fan a basketball fan, a fan of many sports. I don't live or die with a 30 plus year loser.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Ya'll should just go ahead on and be soccor fans.  It appears that the Seahawks are gonna be SB champs for 2-3 years running.
> 
> This is the NFL predictions and picks thread right? I pick *US* to win it all for the forseeable future.



Yeah, and Obama never lies........


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Ya'll should just go ahead on and be soccor fans.  It appears that the Seahawks are gonna be SB champs for 2-3 years running.
> 
> This is the NFL predictions and picks thread right? I pick *US* to win it all for the forseeable future.



Sounds like a TV infomercial where they always say, "you can have it all....".


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 24, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll should just go ahead on and be soccor fans.  It appears that the Seahawks are gonna be SB champs for 2-3 years running.
> ...



Explains a lot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 24, 2013)

I predict the Chiefs will lose their 2nd game in a row and the Panthers will continue their winning ways.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 24, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I predict the Chiefs will lose their 2nd game in a row and the Panthers will continue their winning ways.



Who are you ??? Kreskin ????


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Who are you ??? Kreskin ????


No, I just got out of the hospital an hour ago.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 24, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I know, tough to imagine someone liking all sports and lots of teams. One dimensional fans really suck.


----------



## hangover (Nov 26, 2013)

G.B....the more things change, the more they stay the same
Dallas... just cause oakland blows
Pitt...Flacko is over paid
Browns...cause florida teams can't play in the cold
Indi...titans can change their name, but a leopard can't change it's spots, they're still the oilers 
bears..same ol, same ol
Jets...cold weather
Phil...ditto
Bucs...cause I want to see them piss on superman's cape
Pats...refs gonna try again?
Bills...cold
9ers..continue from mnf
chargers...maybe
giants...RG the thud
Seattle...wow!

...and I think the sunday nite game will be doncos vs. Chiefs...not giants/skins


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 26, 2013)

hangover said:


> G.B....the more things change, the more they stay the same
> Dallas... just cause oakland blows
> Pitt...Flacko is over paid
> Browns...cause florida teams can't play in the cold
> ...



I just love this part of the season.  I really do.  This is when many teams including my Seahawks find out if that light at the end of the tunnel is daylight or a speeding train coming right at you to explode your hopes and dreams or a breakout into the clear sweet air of a gauranteed run into the playoffs.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 28, 2013)

My pick is the under(40 1/2 points) for the Ravens/Steelers game. If you have money to bet, put it there. 

I don't know for sure who will win, it could very well be a tie. But we have two terrible teams(with no offensive firepower to speak of) playing in terrible weather. Expect a lot of turnovers, turnovers could decide this game. This could come down to a play by the defense or special teams. I think the Ravens have a better defense and will pull this out at home.


----------



## hangover (Dec 4, 2013)

The first half of the season I was picking 75%, the last four weeks I'm struggling to be 50%. Most of the games I'm losing are from bad calls or they're coin flip games that can go either way.
Seattle over S.F.
N.O. over Carolina
Chico over the plowboys
Jags over the texasses
Pats over browns
Indi over Cinnci
Oakland over Jets
Ravens over the viks
Philly over lions
Pitt over the miami
T.B. over bills
K.C. over the foreskins
Denver over the oilers...er I mean Tenn
Rams over cards
Giants over S.D.
G.B. over atl


----------



## antiquity (Dec 4, 2013)

Jacksonville
KC
Baltimore
NE
Jets
Cincinnati
NO
Phily
Pittsburgh
TB
Denver
Arizona
Giants
Seattle
GB
Chicago

I am 126-65-1 for the season.....On Foxsports Pro Football Pick'em on *12th man *, Straight up and *12th man Seattle* which is based on the point spread I am in the top five in both.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 4, 2013)

The Super Bowl will be...


Denver vs Seahawks​


----------



## hangover (Dec 5, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The Super Bowl will be...
> 
> 
> Denver vs Seahawks​


I doubt it. Manning can't play in the cold. So even if the AFC championship is played in Denver, Tom Brady will win.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 5, 2013)

The Niners are favored by 3 1/2.  I just can't see it.  42-13.... 29-3 in the last two games is way to much to be accounted for by Seattle's home field advantage.

SF is very beatable at home anyway with Carolina and Indy spanking them in front of thier own fans.

N O beat the Niners.

I have heard that if Seattle wins it will be close.. blah...blah...blah...

That was the montra in both games from the pundits in the last two in Seattle.  

Seattle barely broke a sweat Monday night crushing the Saints that were supposed to probably win also by said pundits.

Nonsense!  Fiddlesticks!  

Seahawks 31   Niners 20

Take the points ...Take the Seahawks ...Take the Over 40 ish points?  Take it to the bank.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2013)

The Niners being favored is unexpected.  They could certainly pull out a win, though.

Seattle is the best team in football at the moment, but these are two very closely matched teams that are both close to fully healthy.  And don't forget, this game is more meaningful to the Niners in a lot of ways.  Seattle has already clinched a playoff berth and all but locked up the division title.  They are practically in as the #1 seed in the NFC.  The Niners, on the other hand, are still fighting just to get in.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> The Niners being favored is unexpected.  They could certainly pull out a win, though.
> 
> Seattle is the best team in football at the moment, but these are two very closely matched teams that are both close to fully healthy.  And don't forget, this game is more meaningful to the Niners in a lot of ways.  Seattle has already clinched a playoff berth and all but locked up the division title.  They are practically in as the #1 seed in the NFC.  The Niners, on the other hand, are still fighting just to get in.



I've been listening to Seahawk players interviews on the radio today and to a man they dissagree with your premis that the game on Sunday means more to SF than Seattle.

There is no love lost in this matchup.  Home fiels advantage is HUGE to Seattle and the sooner that is achieved the better.  

Right now the Niners are working on a hope and a prayer that they even make the playoffs.  That doesn't mean they are a bad team.  But thier record proves that they are suspect of stumbling and even getting blown out.  

Yes Seattle has shown to be the better team against SF maybe the best team in the NFL.  What is clear to Seattle is that they have won 14 straight at home...many huge blowouts.

The right to meet all comers after a bye in the Clink gives the Seahawks EVERYTHING to play for.  So ya maybe SF isn't THE game they have to win.. But it is one of two games they must win to sew it up.  

The Seahawks will kick ass and take names untill they have secured HFA.  It is unfortunate for SF and NY that they are the the next two Seahawk opponents.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 5, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The Niners being favored is unexpected.  They could certainly pull out a win, though.
> ...



How often do you hear any professional athletes say anything other than that a game is important?  

Of course the Seahawks will say how important the game is to them!  Even if it were actually meaningless, if they had secured home field throughout and were playing a non-rival team, they would probably say the game was important!

The fact is, though, that even if the Seahawks lose this game, it almost surely won't affect their standings in the end.  Now that they've beaten the Saints, and with the lead they have over the Niners and the game up on them, it would take a total collapse for them to end up as anything but the #1 seed.

I'm not saying the Hawks are looking past this game, or that it is anything but a rivalry game.....just that it is far more a 'must win' for SF than Seattle.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 5, 2013)

Texans @ *Jaguars*
*Chiefs *@ Redskins
Vikings @ *Ravens*
Browns @* Patriots*
Raiders @ *Jets*
Colts @* Bengals*
Panthers @ *Saints*
Lions @* Eagles*
Dolphins @ *Steelers*
Bills @* Buccaneers*
Titans @ *Broncos*
Rams @ *Cardinals*
*Giants *@ Chargers
*Seahawks *@ 49ers
Falcons @ *Packers*
Cowboys @ *Bears*

Went 12-4 week 13 and stand at 126-65-1 for the year.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 5, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> How often do you hear any professional athletes say anything other than that a game is important?
> 
> Of course the Seahawks will say how important the game is to them!  Even if it were actually meaningless, if they had secured home field throughout and were playing a non-rival team, they would probably say the game was important!
> 
> ...



I agree, its it more important for SF to win then Seattle because SF is fighting for their playoff lives and Seattle has already clinched a playoff spot.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 5, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you hear any professional athletes say anything other than that a game is important?
> ...



Having one's back against the wall is a desperate situation.  Eventually in a back against the wall confrontation the reality that you put yourself in this predicament sinks in.  

If SF was playing a losing team with no chance of a playoff berth I could see them "playing like there is no tomorrow".  They would have the "don't let this opportunity slip through our fingers" attitude.  Having your back against the wall and the best team in the NFL staring you down they should just start saying the lords prayer and accept thier fate.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 6, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> The Niners being favored is unexpected.  They could certainly pull out a win, though.
> 
> Seattle is the best team in football at the moment, but these are two very closely matched teams that are both close to fully healthy.  And don't forget, this game is more meaningful to the Niners in a lot of ways.  Seattle has already clinched a playoff berth and all but locked up the division title.  They are practically in as the #1 seed in the NFC.  The Niners, on the other hand, are still fighting just to get in.



Home field almost always give home team at least three points, its a given. That means on a neutral field this game, going by betting people in Vegas is almost a dead heat. With that said, I think Seattle wins by at least seven or more in SF. But again if Seattle was favorite by lets say seven I might take the 49ers on the spread. But if Seattle was favorite by 6.5 than I would take Seattle because I think Seattle will win by no more than seven.

Now for reality sake this game will be a low scoring nail biter because both teams have very good defensive, but again Seattle in my opinion defense is slightly better because SF has hard time putting up points against good teams and SF running game is woeful. QB wise Seattle has the decided edge and that alone will Seattle will make the point spread.

Prediction: Seattle 21-17...See.... I make the spread and win.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2013)

The opening odds presented by the gambling folks for the Seattle SF  game mystify me.

I can't figure out where they get the notion that SF has a 3.5 advantage.  Based on what exactly?

SF is missing a couple of key players on thier O-Line.  I know from watching the Hawks struggle in a couple of games how critical a dependable protection for the QB is.

Look how ferocious Seattle's defensive line played against the Saints.  

Is Crabtree the difference?  He is back for his second game.  So what?

The Saints had a whole armada of talented recievers and arguably the best TE in the NFL and Seattle contained the great Drew Brees to 188 yards.

Sorry Chawlee No Can Do.  Seattle has made the great Colin Kaepernick pee down his leg twice in a row. It will be embarrassing for him to urinate on himself in front of his home town fans but that's what will happen.... again just like it did twice up in Seattle.


----------



## hangover (Dec 6, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Jacksonville
> KC
> Baltimore
> NE
> ...


You got me by 6 games for the year. I have a chance to pick up three this week.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 6, 2013)

You mean here on USMB or Foxsports or both?
In the point spread site on Foxsports I am now in second place which in picking game by the spread is the hardest, IMO. Third in straight up points is not bad either.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 6, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> The opening odds presented by the gambling folks for the Seattle SF  game mystify me.
> 
> I can't figure out where they get the notion that SF has a 3.5 advantage.  Based on what exactly?
> 
> ...



As of this a.m., the spread is 2.5.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The opening odds presented by the gambling folks for the Seattle SF  game mystify me.
> ...



I think it is a stupid point spread.  A lot of people are going to bet on this game and IMHO the oddsmakers are going to pay out the ass to cover this spread.

If I had an extra grand laying around I would have no problem laying it all down and taking the stupid 2 and a half points.

Vegas is going to lose it's ass on this game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm picking all home teams this week except the following. 

Chiefs, Seahawks and Cowboys all on the road and those three will win.

Every other game I take the home team.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Good call Huggy! Vegas has got to be hurting tonight!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> The opening odds presented by the gambling folks for the Seattle SF  game mystify me.
> 
> I can't figure out where they get the notion that SF has a 3.5 advantage.  Based on what exactly?
> 
> ...



SF, 19; Seattle 17.  'Nuff said.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 8, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



You're right, I lost the straight but make the spread....a split.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Sorry Chawlee No Can Do.  Seattle has made the great Colin Kaepernick pee down his leg twice in a row. It will be embarrassing for him to urinate on himself in front of his home town fans but that's what will happen.... again just like it did twice up in Seattle.



SF, 19; Seattle 17.  'Nuff said.[/QUOTE]

Why is it enough said?...makes little difference who gets the number one seed at the moment.
Seattle is two up on New Orleans and San Francisco with three to play.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 9, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Chawlee No Can Do.  Seattle has made the great Colin Kaepernick pee down his leg twice in a row. It will be embarrassing for him to urinate on himself in front of his home town fans but that's what will happen.... again just like it did twice up in Seattle.
> ...



Why is it enough said?...makes little difference who gets the number one seed at the moment.
Seattle is two up on New Orleans and San Francisco with three to play.[/QUOTE]

"'Nuff said 'cause too many had the Seahawks winning big.  Yeah, Seattle will likely get HFA but they now need to wait another week.  If the Niner's send film of how much holding the Hawk's D committed (every play!) to the league office and the officials call what became obvious today, then Seattle will less effective on D in future games.  And, on any Sunday ...!

Don't get me wrong, Seattle's a good football team and shouldn't need to hold so often.  It seemed to me that's what Carroll teaches, better to give up 5 and a first down then allow a long reception or PI down field.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



"'Nuff said 'cause too many had the Seahawks winning big.  Yeah, Seattle will likely get HFA but they now need to wait another week.  If the Niner's send film of how much holding the Hawk's D committed (every play!) to the league office and the officials call what became obvious today, then Seattle will less effective on D in future games.  And, on any Sunday ...!

Don't get me wrong, Seattle's a good football team and shouldn't need to hold so often.  It seemed to me that's what Carroll teaches, better to give up 5 and a first down then allow a long reception or PI down field.[/QUOTE]

Every team holds.  You think SF didn't hold in that game?  That's right...they COULDN"T have held EVER in the game..because they never got called for holding.  Stop acting like you punks won something.  Stealing isn't winning.  Or didn't you ever learn that in your upbringing?

Those were not the worst drive killing calls.  The two phantom face mask grabbing calls 15 yards each at the most in opportune moments when Seattle had gained 17 and 26 yards were the calls that cinched it was a fix for me.  Letting the SF player argue with a ref and just push him aside in anger was an interesting non call also. That's one I have NEVER seen.  You push a ref in anger and you are disqualified..no brainer...but not tonight.

Somebody had the refs so scared about something that what would normally be fair judges of a game made several major game changing calls and non calls aimed at putting the final score close to the bogus opening line.  That kind of thing can happen when millions are at stake.  I have no problem with the way SF played.  They are a very good team ...but they are not as good as the Seattle Seahawks and because of that fact the refferies had to insert thier will to keep the score close. 

It was some of the most lopsided bullshit officiating I have ever witnessed.  I seriously doubt that the league will allow these refs to be on the field come playoffs.  They get evaluated just like everyone and I doubt the NFL will overlook this.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Every team holds.  You think SF didn't hold in that game?  That's right...they COULDN"T have held EVER in the game..because they never got called for holding.  Stop acting like you punks won something.  Stealing isn't winning.  Or didn't you ever learn that in your upbringing?

Those were not the worst drive killing calls.  The two phantom face mask grabbing calls 15 yards each at the most in opportune moments when Seattle had gained 17 and 26 yards were the calls that cinched it was a fix for me.  Letting the SF player argue with a ref and just push him aside in anger was an interesting non call also. That's one I have NEVER seen.  You push a ref in anger and you are disqualified..no brainer...but not tonight.

Somebody had the refs so scared about something that what would normally be fair judges of a game made several major game changing calls and non calls aimed at putting the final score close to the bogus opening line.  That kind of thing can happen when millions are at stake.  I have no problem with the way SF played.  They are a very good team ...but they are not as good as the Seattle Seahawks and because of that fact the refferies had to insert thier will to keep the score close. 

It was some of the most lopsided bullshit officiating I have ever witnessed.  I seriously doubt that the league will allow these refs to be on the field come playoffs.  They get evaluated just like everyone and I doubt the NFL will overlook this.[/QUOTE]

You and me watched different games.  Seattle is the dirtiest team in the league and no Niner pushed an official, Anquan Boldin pushed by an official after telling him to start calling the mugging going on.  How about the play where two Hawks held up our receiiver and two more mugged him?  Carroll had the balls to throw the red flag 'cause the official called the play over as the receiver's progress had been stopped.  Carroll teaches his DB's to hold, that is painfully obvious to any but the most myopic.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2013)

I just spoke to a couple of sane Seahawk fans, whose life does not revolve around football and live in the real world.

They thought the officiating sucked, but they said it sucked on both sides and was not the reason the Seahawks lost. They said when Gore ran out of bounds at the 20, they knew the game plan.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2013)

It was a fix!


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Every team holds.  You think SF didn't hold in that game?  That's right...they COULDN"T have held EVER in the game..because they never got called for holding.  Stop acting like you punks won something.  Stealing isn't winning.  Or didn't you ever learn that in your upbringing?
> 
> Those were not the worst drive killing calls.  The two phantom face mask grabbing calls 15 yards each at the most in opportune moments when Seattle had gained 17 and 26
> 
> It was some of the most lopsided bullshit officiating I have ever witnessed.  I seriously doubt that the league will allow these refs to be on the field come playoffs.  They get evaluated just like everyone and I doubt the NFL will overlook this.



Seattle only had 15 more yards in penlites than SF...yeah that face mask call was wrong, but learn to live with it and go on to the next game against the Giants. This game made absolutely no difference in the home field advantage what so ever.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Every team holds.  You think SF didn't hold in that game?  That's right...they COULDN"T have held EVER in the game..because they never got called for holding.  Stop acting like you punks won something.  Stealing isn't winning.  Or didn't you ever learn that in your upbringing?
> ...



Refs cannot put points on the board.  They can only take away points and huge gains and in some cases possesion of the ball from a better team as they did when Crabtree clearly fumbled before he was down. The official explaination was that Crabtree was fighting for yards and a whistle was blown announcing the end of his forward progress..  But that is not what happened.  Crabtree was not fighting for forward progress and being pushed back causing a whistle as is normally the case in forward progress whistles that stop play. Crabtree was being tackled in the open field and coughed up the ball before his butt hit the turf. There can be no claim for forward progress when the reciever's legs are not on the ground and he is falling straight down.  Seattle recovered the ball ending what would turn out to be a SF scoring drive.  Claiming forward progress was a blatant lie and cheating by the officials on the 9ers behalf.  I don't blame you for WANTING to believe it was a fairly officiated contest.  It was not no matter how many obvious fraudulent calls and non calls were made on your teams behalf that you choose to deny.

I doubt that Seattle will see those cheating refs again this season.  That crew will definitely never be officiating a playoff game.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> It was a fix!



I'm sure that buying stolen property at a huge discount makes you believe you are a careful shopper.

Being dishonest and accepting dishonesty as an advantage is not a good thing. 

Enjoy your little piece of stolen property.  I doubt SF will even make the playoffs if it takes a three TD ref advantage for you to to win against a good team.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> I just spoke to a couple of sane Seahawk fans, whose life does not revolve around football and live in the real world.
> 
> They thought the officiating sucked, but they said it sucked on both sides and was not the reason the Seahawks lost. They said when Gore ran out of bounds at the 20, they knew the game plan.



It turned out to be a one-play game. Gore knew how to 'juke' the hell out of Seattle safety Earl Thomas!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Ah Huggy, you are so full of shit you squeak. 

First of all, Crabtree's feet WERE on the ground.  He was pushing with them to attempt to move forward. 

Second, MANY forward progress calls are made in which a player is not being pushed back but merely stopped.

Third, there were clearly missed calls against the Seahawks, so it certainly cannot be claimed with any objectivity that all of the calls favored the Niners.

You are disappointed that Seattle lost.  I get that.  This was not, however, a game that turned on a single penalty.  The big play of the game was Gore's 51-yard run on the final drive.

Calling the game a fix is clearly just ridiculous whining.  Wipe your face on your dress and remember your team still has the best record in football and a clear path to the #1 seed in the NFC.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fix!
> ...



Three td ref advantage!


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Refs cannot put points on the board.  They can only take away points and huge gains and in some cases possesion of the ball from a better team as they did when Crabtree clearly fumbled before he was down. The official explaination was that Crabtree was fighting for yards and a whistle was blown announcing the end of his forward progress..  But that is not what happened.  Crabtree was not fighting for forward progress and being pushed back causing a whistle as is normally the case in forward progress whistles that stop play. Crabtree was being tackled in the open field and coughed up the ball before his butt hit the turf. There can be no claim for forward progress when the reciever's legs are not on the ground and he is falling straight down.  Seattle recovered the ball ending what would turn out to be a SF scoring drive.  Claiming forward progress was a blatant lie and cheating by the officials on the 9ers behalf.  I don't blame you for WANTING to believe it was a fairly officiated contest.  It was not no matter how many obvious fraudulent calls and non calls were made on your teams behalf that you choose to deny.
> 
> I doubt that Seattle will see those cheating refs again this season.  That crew will definitely never be officiating a playoff game.



Green Bay and the majority of people who watched that game last year in Seattle thought the same thing.....


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.  

I don't put much in prayer but just in case I am visualizing Semi's crossing the centerline and smashing into the vehicles of the officials that sold out in yesterday's game.  Bad weather...a lot of drunks on the road...one can only hope.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.
> 
> I don't put much in prayer but just in case I am visualizing Semi's crossing the centerline and smashing into the vehicles of the officials that sold out in yesterday's game.  Bad weather...a lot of drunks on the road...one can only hope.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like the Seahawks aren't that great after all. If they can't compete with the niners, how will they compete with the big boys in the AFC like the Broncos or Patriots?

Seattle isn't even a lock to win the NFC Championship at this point.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Looks like the Seahawks aren't that great after all. If they can't compete with the niners, how will they compete with the big boys in the AFC like the Broncos or Patriots?
> 
> Seattle isn't even a lock to win the NFC Championship at this point.



"Big boys in AFC"....    You funny...make me laugh longtime.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.
> 
> I don't put much in prayer but just in case I am visualizing Semi's crossing the centerline and smashing into the vehicles of the officials that sold out in yesterday's game.  Bad weather...a lot of drunks on the road...one can only hope.



The refs didn't open that hole in the line to allow Gore to run 51 yards...SF offensive line did.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 9, 2013)

Back to the OP...went 13-3 for week 14 and for the year I stand at 139-68-1. Will post my predictions for week 15 tomorrow.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 10, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.
> ...



It was a great run.  The SF OC lied though when in his press conference he said they had been practicing that play and "just sprang it on Seattle".  Bullshit...that play was just SF's vanilla running play they had run several time in the game.  Seattle just missed on three occasions to tackle on that run that would have kept it under ten yards.  Tip of the hat to great blocking and Gores tired old legs.. The old sow had to run out of bounds without even being hit...sad...


----------



## mack20 (Dec 10, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.
> 
> I don't put much in prayer but just in case I am visualizing Semi's crossing the centerline and smashing into the vehicles of the officials that sold out in yesterday's game.  Bad weather...a lot of drunks on the road...one can only hope.



Ew, are all Seahawks fans like you?  I've always been pretty ambivalent about them, but if they're all as douchey as this then it's time to start rooting for them to fail, I think.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am just praying that the 9ers make it back to Seattle in the playoffs.  Some serious painfull payback is in order.
> ...



EWwwwww.... I can smell your PC stench right through my puter screen.  No Seahawk fans are like me.  Don't get your cum soaked panties in a bunch sister.  I don't speak for anyone.  But if your love of the Seahawks is so weak ...please do move on...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 10, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Uh...Gore ran out of bounds so the 49ers could eat up more of the clock, kick a FG, leave the Seattle offense little time to win and win the game. It was a heads up play and it did what it was intended to do.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Gore didn't run out of bounds at all.  He dropped down in bounds.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 10, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Same thing..according to the rules if a player gives himself up by going to the ground untouched...play is over.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 10, 2013)

Week 15

San Diego @* Denver*

Washington @ * Atlanta*

San Francisco @ *Tampa Bay*

*Arizona* @ Tennessee

*New Orleans *@ St Louis

*Seattle *@ New York Giants

Cleveland @ *Chicago*

Houston @ *Indianapolis*

Buffalo @ *Jacksonville*

New England @ *Miami*

*Philadelphia *@ Minnesota

New York Jets @ *Carolina*

*Kansas City* @ Oakland

Green Bay @ *Dallas*

*Cincinnati *@ Pittsburgh

Baltimore @ *Detroit*

Week 14 I went 13-3 and for the year I am now 139-68-1


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 10, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You are correct.  I am incorrect.  Now I feel like shit!  Happy?


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 10, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Not the same thing if it's late enough in a half.  Going out of bounds stops the clock, stopping in bounds does not.


----------



## hangover (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally got back to double figures last week, went 10-6
Denver
Atlanta
Chicago
Indianapolis
Jacksonville
New England
Philly
Seattle
N.O.
S.F.
Tenn
Carolina
K.C.
G.B.
Cinnci
Detroit


----------



## hangover (Dec 11, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week 15
> 
> San Diego @* Denver*
> 
> ...


Nice. Three different. I like my chances.


----------



## hangover (Dec 11, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Vulgarity is a lame substitute for wit. Time to come out of the sandbox now junior.


----------



## Defiant1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Looks like the Seahawks aren't that great after all. If they can't compete with the niners, how will they compete with the big boys in the AFC like the Broncos or Patriots?
> 
> Seattle isn't even a lock to win the NFC Championship at this point.


 

Hell, it's an affront that Seattle even has a Pro football team.

Sure they have the loudest fans, but only because of all the whining they do.

The league should put the team in a real city.

A woman's field hockey team would be more apropos.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 11, 2013)

hangover said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



Nonsense!  Vulgarity is frequently the very escense and foundation of humor and wit.

Many of the wittiest comedians were and are as vulgar as they possibly can be.

I will leave the sandbox when I feel like it..after I have taken all your toys and made you cry.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 11, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the Seahawks aren't that great after all. If they can't compete with the niners, how will they compete with the big boys in the AFC like the Broncos or Patriots?
> ...



It is an affront to nature that SW Florida exists at all.  I lived there for five years as a pilot.  I have seen every part of it.  The state bird should be the flying Palmetto bug..AKA one stinking huge cockroach.  Florida has the nastiest beaches ...the rudest people on the planet (the Jews of the Gold Coast) and will be the first land mass to go bye bye when the oceans rise another 2 feet.


----------



## hangover (Dec 11, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I would say, don't quit your day job to try comedy, but no one would hire a nasty four year old like you.  You are bad karma for the seahawks.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 11, 2013)

hangover said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Ouch!!  That sure stings.  Probably gonna leave a nasty mark !!


----------



## hangover (Dec 12, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


^^^^signs of grey matter activity.....


----------



## hangover (Dec 17, 2013)

WEEK 16
Miami
N.O.
Cinnci
Denver
Jacksonville
K.C.
Cleveland
Chico
St. Louis
Washington
Detroit
Seattle
G.B.
S.D.
N.E.
S.F.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

Week 16

Miami @ *Buffalo*
*New Orleans* @ Carolina
*Dallas* @ Washington
Tampa Bay @ *St Louis*
Chicago @ *Philadelphia*
Cleveland @ *New York Jets*
Indianapolis @ *Kansas City*
Minnesota @* Cincinnati*
*Denver *@ Houston
Tennessee @* Jacksonville*
Arizona @ *Seattle*
New York Giants @ *Detroit*
Oakland @ *San Diego*
Pittsburgh @ *Green Bay*
*New England *@ Baltimore
Atlanta @ *San Francisco*

Year 147-75-1


----------



## Iceman (Dec 18, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week 16
> 
> Miami @ *Buffalo*
> *New Orleans* @ Carolina
> ...



You better be going to the books. You could make a pretty penny off those picks if that really is your record.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

Iceman said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Week 16
> ...



Would like to check my record? Go to Foxsports.com and look on Pro sports pick'em and go to '12th man' and look at 3rd rank player under the same name (198 members). You can go even further to '12th man Seattle' and see how I stand in picking the teams using the point spread. (321 members) and ranked 395th out of around 40K members nationwide for all point spread sites.

Good enough for you? yeah, that is really my record and it is recorded from the first game on.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 18, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Jesus, don't get your panties in a bunch. I was saying you should be betting if that is really your record, you could be making some money.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

But you added 'if that is really your record?'


----------



## Iceman (Dec 18, 2013)

I take it you aren't making money...

Well, than your record is worthless, congrats. You want a pat on the back or something?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2013)

I lost ten bucks in the Mega Millions lottery yesterday.  



You can't win if you don't play....


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

Iceman said:


> I take it you aren't making money...
> 
> Well, than your record is worthless, congrats. You want a pat on the back or something?



I am not a gambling type person. It called a cool satisfaction and  knowledge of football and the awe of people like you. Thank you, I think.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I lost ten bucks in the Mega Millions lottery yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't win if you don't play....



Sorry for your lost..but I save the $5 bucks it take to play. It is $5 a ticket, isn't it?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 18, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I lost ten bucks in the Mega Millions lottery yesterday.
> ...



I rarely gamble either.  Nearly $700,000,000 that eventually WILL be won by somebody or in last nights drawng two somebodies is a lot of money.  A whole lot of drawings with no winner tells me that the odds of somebody winning are getting better than usual.  Still astronomical but better.  I don't have unlimited finacial resources but I can blow $10 without any harm.  

I think people that go to Vegas are morons.  There have been many times in my life that I was making a lot of money and NEVER considered going to Nevada to waste any of it.

Oh... To answer your question...  A Mega Millions ticket costs $1.  I purchased 10 tickets.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The fact that the odds of *someone* winning is higher has nothing to do with *your* odds of winning.  The only reason the odds go up that someone will win is that more tickets are bought.  

I've been known to buy the occasional lottery ticket myself.  As long as you realize you're almost certainly throwing away the money, I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I think people that go to Vegas are morons.  There have been many times in my life that I was making a lot of money and NEVER considered going to Nevada to waste any of it.



I go to Vegas occasionally but rarely to gamble, mostly for the shows.
I think it was my daughter in law who said she won $10K there once and it only cost her $12K to do it. She also said that she went to Vegas in a $25K caddy and came home in a $100K greyhound....


----------



## antiquity (Dec 18, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> The fact that the odds of *someone* winning is higher has nothing to do with *your* odds of winning.  The only reason the odds go up that someone will win is that more tickets are bought.
> 
> I've been known to buy the occasional lottery ticket myself.  As long as you realize you're almost certainly throwing away the money, I don't see a problem with it.



The only time I gamble any more is in the local bar where I play the football pool board. I have spent $65 so far this year and won four times at $1 a square (five square per week and 1/100 chance to win per square) and I am up $35. 

Last year I won two square on the finally Superbowl board which cost $5 a square. I end up $120 up for the year. That is my one and only device in the gambling world.


----------



## hangover (Dec 19, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that go to Vegas are morons.  There have been many times in my life that I was making a lot of money and NEVER considered going to Nevada to waste any of it.
> ...



Casinos are not in the business of giving money away. Never go with more than you want to give THEM. "Scared money never wins".

I think the dumb broad that jumped from the upper deck at the Raiders game a few weeks ago, must have bet her life.

My record for the year on picks it 138-85-1. Not much chance of catching you with only two weeks left.

I was in beattheinsiders.com last year from INSIDE THE NFL on HBO or maybe it was SHOWTIME. But when I tried to play this year they wouldn't let me make my picks unless I re-registered, so I blew them off.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 19, 2013)

antiquity said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I think people that go to Vegas are morons.  There have been many times in my life that I was making a lot of money and NEVER considered going to Nevada to waste any of it.
> ...



 

For the sake of your son I hope she has smartened up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 20, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week 16
> 
> Miami @ *Buffalo*
> *New Orleans* @ Carolina
> ...



the ones that we know are in the bag for sure you cant bet all your money in your bank on that will win is
carolina
Baltimore
Sam Fran
Denver
my hawks 
and my chargers.
here is why.

The saints? they get scared having to play on the road.,only an idiot would take them to win that game. just like only an idiot would have taken the pathers to beat them in new orleans

Baltimore? up in Baltimore? your kidding me.The cheatriots without Gnonkowski will be lucky if they keep the game close.The Ravens dont care WHERE they play them at.

San Fran? against the falcons who are flying on one wing? get serious.

Denver? Houston winning this game? now thats funny.

My chargers? nobody could possibly be stupid enough to pick them to lose to the oakland faders,one of the biggest jokes in the NFL.

My seahawks? forget it,this team just needs this game and they get homefiled advantage.

The cards are going to get scared just like kapernick and the niners do everytime they visit that place.

those are your only SURE bets so thats all i am picking.


----------



## hangover (Dec 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Week 16
> ...



Calling others an idiot, especially before the games are played, makes for the possibility of eating crow.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 21, 2013)

Saints are 1-6 against the spread on the road. Carolina wants revenge.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 21, 2013)

Miami @ Buffalo                 MIAMI

New Orleans @ Carolina   CAROLINA

Dallas @ Washington        DALLAS

Tampa Bay @ St Louis      ST LOUIS

Chicago @ Philadelphia    PHILADELPHIA

Cleveland @ New York Jets NEW YORK JETS

Indianapolis @ Kansas City KANSAS CITY

Minnesota @ Cincinnati      CINCINNATI

Denver @ Houston.             DENVER

Tennessee @ Jacksonville JACKSONVILLE

Arizona @ Seattle               SEATTLE

New York Giants @ Detroit      DETROIT

Oakland @ San Diego.         SAN DIEGO

Pittsburgh @ Green Bay      PITTSBURGH

New England @ Baltimore.   NEW ENGLAND

Atlanta @ San Francisco     SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 21, 2013)

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



thats WHY i only listed some as sure bets. Like the dallas game, its my hunch the cowgirls will win but with mr choke tony romo, i cant say thats  a given. as an example.

and its not exactly going out on a limb saying the ones i said were sure bets are going to win.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The Saints-Panthers and Patriots-Ravens games are a far cry from Denver-Houston.  Both of the former are quite possibly going to be very close games by teams with plenty to play for.  I wouldn't be surprised by any combination of win-loss-tie in those games, they look to be very close.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 21, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Miami @ Buffalo                 MIAMI
> 
> New Orleans @ Carolina   CAROLINA
> 
> ...



Other than taking Green Bay over Pitt, I agree with this.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 21, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Miami @ Buffalo                 MIAMI
> ...



No Aaron, and Pittsburgh is playing well, I struggled with this pick.


----------



## hangover (Dec 22, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Carolina over N.O. is not even close to a sure bet. Vegas will be glad to take your money. N.O. beat Carolina 31-13 two weeks ago. Carolina's running back is out for Sunday.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 22, 2013)

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



It looks like 9/11 is going to need a fork soon!

Arizona is up 6-3 and in the red zone in the second half.  Seattle certainly can still win this, but the game is much closer than indicated.

New England is up 20-0.  I guess the Pats weren't able to keep the game close....because they are blowing the Ravens out.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 22, 2013)

911 showed his great football knowledge. Now, he is eating crow. Have a great dinner 911.


----------



## hangover (Dec 23, 2013)

What game is going to be on Sunday night?
Philly@Dallas?
Balt.@Cinnci?
Rams@Seattle?
G.B.@Chico?
9ers@Cards?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 23, 2013)

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Good thing you only make 'mind-bets'. Take the little lady out for dinner with the money you save.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 23, 2013)

Wish to thank the Raiders for all the well placed penalties.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> N E fans are fuckin crybabies.  THAT play had no chance.  Brady horribly underthrew the ball and the intended reciever blew his comeback route.  The defender didn't "push" the receiver "out of the endzone" like all the Pat's fans are bellyaching about.  They were both running next to each other as the ball was thrown as if the receiver was supposed to stop and "button hook" back to it.
> 
> It is clear that Brady is clearly not the QB he used to be.  NOW he acts like all that greatness from his past performances should buy him influence in this season's games.  Sorry Tommy boy.  It doesn't work like that.  Go home and polish your old trophies sonny boy.  You are past your prime and you are embarrassing yourself.



Always love going back and digging up posts like this one!  Yeah, that Brady guy is all done all right!  Don't look now Huggy but he's taking a Patriot's offense that lost it's top 5 receivers from last year to the second best record in the AFC.  That's not embarrassing yourself...that's making gold out of base metal.  Tom Brady has arguably had his best year THIS year because what he's had to work with has been so limited.[/I]


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 23, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > N E fans are fuckin crybabies.  THAT play had no chance.  Brady horribly underthrew the ball and the intended reciever blew his comeback route.  The defender didn't "push" the receiver "out of the endzone" like all the Pat's fans are bellyaching about.  They were both running next to each other as the ball was thrown as if the receiver was supposed to stop and "button hook" back to it.
> ...



Not a Pats fan at all but the Pats were 5-1 the first six games without Gronkowski they went 4-2 and are now 2-1 without Gronkowski.

This maybe Brady's best year as a QB and Belichick's best coaching job.

Until they get knocked out of the playoffs, they are always a threat to win it all.

And Huggy is a Seahawk fan, he knows nothing about football.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't the Seahawks lose the the Cardinals? LOL

Wilson is a game manager, teams with game managers rarely win the Superbowl. No way no how the Seahawks win anything. I don't think they will even make the superbowl.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Didn't the Seahawks lose the the Cardinals? LOL
> 
> Wilson is a game manager, teams with game managers rarely win the Superbowl. No way no how the Seahawks win anything. I don't think they will even make the superbowl.



Teams with excellent defense tend to have game manager type quarterbacks. Cam Newton also comes to mind, as he has become that type of quarterback.


----------



## hangover (Dec 23, 2013)

hangover said:


> What game is going to be on Sunday night?
> Philly@Dallas?
> Balt.@Cinnci?
> Rams@Seattle?
> ...


Well we can probably scratch Philly@Dallas, Romo is out for the rest of the year. G.B.@Chico will be the funnest if there's a snow storm. Could be a storm in Cinnci too.


----------



## hangover (Dec 23, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Good thing you don't have the cajones to make picks. That way you can pretend you know something about football.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2013)

hangover said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > What game is going to be on Sunday night?
> ...



How late are they willing to change the schedule?  They had already flexed the Philly/Dallas game to Sunday night, I wonder if they'll change it now?


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 23, 2013)

hangover said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



I bet picks. 
I don't 'make' them. Anybody can just make them.......but you already know dat.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Didn't the Seahawks lose the the Cardinals? LOL
> 
> Wilson is a game manager, teams with game managers rarely win the Superbowl. No way no how the Seahawks win anything. I don't think they will even make the superbowl.



Sounds like a comment by someone that has never seen Wilson play football.  Wilson is near the top of the NFL in QB rushing.  He is near the top in GAP. (Game altering plays)  Yesterday Wilson wasn't sharp.  He is usually VERY accurate and has extremely good timing in his passes.  Calling Wilson a game manager is ignorant.  He had a bad game yesterday as his recievers did also.  Let's not get too excited about one flat performance.  I doubt that SF or NO believes that they are going to come into Century Link Field in the up coming playoffs and get a performance like yesterday's from Seattle.


----------



## Iceman (Dec 23, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the Seahawks lose the the Cardinals? LOL
> ...



How many superbowls has he won? I am curious, lol...


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the Seahawks lose the the Cardinals? LOL
> ...



Limited passing, a run first offense, is usually a game manager, not a bad thing.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 23, 2013)

The Niners almost gave that game away to the Falcons!  

But they were able to pull out the win, so in the playoffs.

Now it's time to beat the Cardinals and hope the Seahawks forget how to play for a week!


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 24, 2013)

Should be an interesting playoff season...most of the teams have some type of flaw or another...and lots of injuries suddenly popping up to key players.  Romo may be done.  Same with Von Miller.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 24, 2013)

When did being called a game manager become a pejorative?  I watched Alex Smith for a couple of years 'manage' a lot of wins with a very average team.  Now, with KC he seems to manage very well.  It's not always the big play with seconds on the clock which makes a great QB, it's an O which rarely turns the ball over and QB's who know when to throw the ball into the seats and not try to put it into too narrow a window.  A pick six turns around a game too.

BTW, is anyone else tired of the officials become a major part of every game?  I say it's time to put flags around the waste of the QB, Wide outs and running backs.  It would make the game more interesting than watching a great defensive hit give the O an undeserved first down.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 24, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> When did being called a game manager become a pejorative?  I watched Alex Smith for a couple of years 'manage' a lot of wins with a very average team.  Now, with KC he seems to manage very well.  It's not always the big play with seconds on the clock which makes a great QB, it's an O which rarely turns the ball over and QB's who know when to throw the ball into the seats and not try to put it into too narrow a window.  A pick six turns around a game too.
> 
> BTW, is anyone else tired of the officials become a major part of every game?  I say it's time to put flags around the waste of the QB, Wide outs and running backs.  It would make the game more interesting than watching a great defensive hit give the O an undeserved first down.



Pete Carroll manages Wilson, he has specific plays and high completion plays for Wilson. Wilson is a good quarterback, and very committed to winning. The run first offense, the short passes all work for a game managing QB.


----------



## hangover (Dec 24, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> When did being called a game manager become a pejorative?  I watched Alex Smith for a couple of years 'manage' a lot of wins with a very average team.  Now, with KC he seems to manage very well.  It's not always the big play with seconds on the clock which makes a great QB, it's an O which rarely turns the ball over and QB's who know when to throw the ball into the seats and not try to put it into too narrow a window.  A pick six turns around a game too.
> 
> BTW, is anyone else tired of the officials become a major part of every game?  I say it's time to put flags around the waste of the QB, Wide outs and running backs.  It would make the game more interesting than watching a great defensive hit give the O an undeserved first down.


It's only a matter of time before a player or coach smashes a ref in the face. I can't wait to see it. Bring back the replacements.


----------



## hangover (Dec 24, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



This thread is about making picks, but you're here just to be a dickwad. Any asshole can do that.


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 24, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> When did being called a game manager become a pejorative?  I watched Alex Smith for a couple of years 'manage' a lot of wins with a very average team.  Now, with KC he seems to manage very well.  It's not always the big play with seconds on the clock which makes a great QB, it's an O which rarely turns the ball over and QB's who know when to throw the ball into the seats and not try to put it into too narrow a window.  A pick six turns around a game too.
> 
> BTW, is anyone else tired of the officials become a major part of every game?  I say it's time to put flags around the waste of the QB, Wide outs and running backs.  It would make the game more interesting than watching a great defensive hit give the O an undeserved first down.



By definition, a game manager will not get a lot of wins on a 'very average' team.

Alex Smith was a game manager on a team with a top-notch defense and a strong running game.

Sadly, Colin Kaepernick has been too much of a game manager as well.  However, he does take more shots down the field than Smith did (I've no idea how much of that has to do with the two QBs and how much is about coaching).

A game manager quarterback can win (see : Trent Dilfer) but is not the type of guy to put a team on his back, so to speak.  Alex Smith is capable of doing that, as evidenced by his playoff win against New Orleans, but rarely does.  He more often dinks and dunks his way down the field and tries to avoid turnovers.  

A game managing QB plays not to lose rather than to win.  He let's the rest of the team do most of the heavy lifting.

The phrase has become such a bad one because the league is constantly trying to get more scoring, which means more passing.  With multiple quarterbacks going over 5000 yards every year, touchdown records being set over and over, defense forced to play an ever more difficult game with rules changes, it's harder and harder for teams to win with a game manager at quarterback.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 24, 2013)

hangover said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



It's a whole different mindset when you put real money where your mouth is. Please, don't let me interfere with your 'pick 'em' bloviating.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 24, 2013)

Week 17

*Carolina* @ Atlanta

*Green Bay *@ Chicago

Houston @ *Tennessee*

Cleveland @ *Pittsburgh*

Washington @ *New York Giants*

Baltimore @* Cincinnati*

Jacksonville @ *Indianapolis*

*Philadelphia* @ Dallas

New York Jets @* Miami*

Detroit @* Minnesota*

Buffalo @ *New England*

Tampa Bay @ *New Orleans*

*Denver *@ Oakland

San Francisco @* Arizona*

Kansas City @ *San Diego*

St Louis @ *Seattle*

10-6 in week 16 and 157-81-1 for the year


----------



## antiquity (Dec 24, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



If you bet money on your picks you are on the wrong site! Try a Vegas site....


----------



## Iceman (Dec 24, 2013)

antiquity said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



Who died and made you king of the board?

geez...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 24, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week 17
> 
> *Carolina* @ Atlanta
> Carolina
> ...



Seattle blows it under the pressure and Niners go on to win the Super Bowl v. New England.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 25, 2013)

antiquity said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...




Hey O' Great Oracle, I go to any goddamned site I want to.


----------



## antiquity (Dec 25, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> Hey O' Great Oracle, I go to any goddamned site I want to.



Since you are so smart...how much money have you collected betting on USMB? What a dumb ass.


----------



## hangover (Dec 27, 2013)

B. Kidd said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


^^^Asshole and proud of it.......



> Washington @ New York Giants
> Tie: 0 to 0


Neither defense is that good. Neither offense is that bad.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't know about the rest of it but look for Green Bay to beat Chicago and take the Divisional Championship.


----------



## B. Kidd (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> Don't know about the rest of it but look for Green Bay to beat Chicago and take the Divisional Championship.



Chicago/Green Bay a tricky one. Rodgers has the potential to be rusty, Clay Matthews out with a thumb injury, and running back Lacy playing with an injured ankle. Count on Chicago to play better after the ass-kicking the Eagles gave them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 28, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Week 17
> 
> *Carolina* @ Atlanta
> 
> ...



I'll take : Carolina
Chicago 
Tennessee 
Pittsburgh 
NY Giants
Cincinnati 
Indianapolis 
Philadelphia
Miami 
Detroit
New England
New Orleans
Denver
San Francisco
Kansas City
Seattle


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2013)

Does no one want to get into the playoffs?

Baltimore loses.  Miami loses.  Carolina is up by 1 over Atlanta but the Falcons are driving.  Detroit has just collapsed.  Chicago could have won the division and collapsed.

Well, I hope the Falcons can pull off the upset.  That would give the Niners a chance at the #1 seed if they win and Seattle loses!


----------



## Montrovant (Dec 29, 2013)

Or, the Falcons will find a way to screw it up just when they appeared like they were going to pull off a win.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 29, 2013)

I predict Seattle will not lose next week.


----------



## hangover (Dec 30, 2013)

wild card games
Bengals over Chargers
Colts over Chiefs
Saints over Eagles
Packers over 49ers


----------



## antiquity (Jan 1, 2014)

WC 2014 

Kansas City @* Indianapolis*

*New Orleans* @ Philadelphia

San Diego @ *Cincinnati*

San Francisco @ *Green Bay
*
14-2 for week 17

For the regular season 171-84-1


----------



## hangover (Jan 9, 2014)

This weeks games...
Saints over Seahawks
49ers over Carolina
Patriots over the Colts
Chargers over the Broncos

Stranger things have happened


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 10, 2014)

Weekend Winners:

Seahawks - ball bounces the right way for the better team in shitful weather conditions

Broncos - Chargers offensive line banged up coming off Cincy win

49'ers - Carolina subpar off the layoff

Colts - not yer daddy's Colts; young confident team up to task with Luck


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 10, 2014)

Patriots over Colts

Broncos over Chargers

49ers over Panthers

Seahawks over Saints

Although I'm hoping the Saints somehow pull off the win, I'd love for the Niners to get a home playoff game.


----------



## hangover (Jan 11, 2014)

B. Kidd said:


> Weekend Winners:
> 
> Seahawks - ball bounces the right way for the better team in shitful weather conditions
> 
> ...



I like Lucky, but he's got a long way to go to measure up to Johnnie U.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 11, 2014)

Saints at Seahawks = Seahawks

Colts at Patriots = Patriots

49ers at Panthers = 49ers

Chargers at Broncos = Broncos


----------



## Iceman (Jan 11, 2014)

Saints

Patriots

Panthers

Broncos


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 12, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Saints at Seahawks = Seahawks
> 
> Colts at Patriots = Patriots
> 
> ...



3-1 last week
4-0 this week

Next week? Probably 0-2!


----------



## hangover (Jan 13, 2014)

Championship  Sunday...
Patriots over Denver
Seattle over 49ers


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman said:


> Saints
> 
> Patriots
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 13, 2014)

Patriots defeat Broncos

49ers defeat Seahawks


Then 49ers defeat Patriots in the SB.


----------



## antiquity (Jan 13, 2014)

Broncos play the Seahawks in the big show.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 13, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Patriots defeat Broncos
> 
> 49ers defeat Seahawks
> 
> ...



Your Whiners are going DOWN like Donkey Kong Biatch !!!


----------

